# dx for 86706



## kellywilder (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi! I am new to all of this! I am having a lot of claims denied by United for 86706. The test is a screening, most patients are not carriers or have even had exposure. I called United and they said it needs to be a routine dx. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 25, 2011)

The patient may not have coverage for this type of screening.  Not all screenings are covered, therefore it is patient responsibility.  You cannot code for something that isn't.


----------



## kellywilder (Aug 25, 2011)

The are not being denied for non-covered service. The denial states "The reported diagnosis codes are inconsistent with the service rendered and are not eligible for reimbursement." The dx used by the provider was V75.9.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 25, 2011)

screening for hepatitis not common so I guess the question then is why did they patient want or why did the physician suggest a hepatitis screening.  This could help then determine if there is anything more that can be added.


----------

